

Show HN: a mailing list generator for Github repos - alabut

My friend Amir and I made Gitdash, a quick little app for Github collaborators to communicate better. It's pretty easy - you just log into Github and it'll automatically generate mailing lists for all of your repos.<p>Please check it out, feedback welcome!<p>http://gitdash.com
======
gsmaverick
Clickable: <http://gitdash.com>

One question I don't see answered is who are my collaborators? Is it everyone
who is watching my repo or everyone who has committed to the repo?

Otherwise this looks like a really neat and useful service. UI looks quite
nice

~~~
ammmir
in your list of groups, you'll see all of your own repos and all repos where
you're listed as a collaborator (On GitHub, go to repo -> Admin ->
Collaborators). so people that are just watching or have forked the repo don't
get added to the list.

in its current form, gitdash sets up a private mailing list for the
committers, whether the repo is actually public or private.

thanks for the feedback, suggestions welcome!

